# Canadian walleye?



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I am taking our Boy Scout troop to Temagami, Ontario next week and I was wondering if anyone had any tips for locating eyes from a canoe without electronics. What techniques would you suggest?
LindyRigger


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I would look for current areas. Feeder creeks, small streams, where they empty into the lake. Lindy rigs or jigs, morning and evening. Ask the regulars, they will help you.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Find the shallow flats early and late and work them with worm harnesses. It should not take too long with a group to figure out if they are there. In the morning start really shallow and even try tossing jigs and worm into the shallow to avoid spooking them by passing over them with a vertical presentation. We sometimes find them in 4-5' in low light and I am sure that at times they are even shallower. As the sun gets higher work your way out of the flats (presuming you found a feeding flat) and you will hopefully stay with the fish as they move to deep water for daytime areas. During the midday/high sun hours try finding a weedline adjoining to deeper water and work the edge of the weedline with a jig and worm. Often times the fish will hang out in the deep weeds and remain active during the daytime. Just remember when the sun is bright keep your bait/lure deeper and work as close to the bottom as possible. During lowlight hours work various depths in thet water column as the walleye sometimes will work high in the water column and may be suitable for crank casting on a flat or point.

Like Fishingguy suggested make sure that you listen to the locals.

Also take the camera and get plenty of pictures. I would be real interested in seeing the pictures so please share once you return.


Good luck to you!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the great info. I will definitely post pics. 
Thanks,
LindyRigger


----------

